# dog and ferret



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 20, 2013)

lol is that ur pets?


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2013)

awwww :wub:


----------



## BugLover (Jun 20, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## sally (Jun 20, 2013)

I love ferrets! Oh, and dogs..


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fatty Boom Boom the ferret and Rocco the poodle. Please don't judge Rocco by his current do! He needs his hair did.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 20, 2013)

Rocco seems to have had enough of Fatty Boob Boom and wants to get the  outta dodge. :lol: Is Rocco always pink, or has he had other colors? I'd love to see him lime green. Maybe Red, white, and blue with some star patterns for the 4th? :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 20, 2013)

All I see is 2 butts? Where's the face :shaun: behind the butt... :turned:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 20, 2013)

You have to click for video. I knew there had to be more to it. That's all I saw, too. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2013)

that's adorable :wub: 



patrickfraser said:


> You have to click for video. I knew there had to be more to it. That's all I saw, too. :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

Patrick, they take turns tormenting each other first the ferret drives the dog nuts then the dog starts chasing the ferret!

I have always wanted to dye Rocco green but have had no luck.

I'll try it once more next time though.

He has been blue, red, purple and pink.

The blank canvas





Blue









HAM!!


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2013)

Shes a poodle right??


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 20, 2013)

He.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 21, 2013)

The blue just makes me think Katy Perry. :lol: Rocco has such lovely locks, He must have a very experienced do-doer.


----------

